# Stuffed White Mushrooms w Qview



## erain (Mar 22, 2009)

Found some nice large white mushrooms at the market. been doing portabellas as of late figure give these a try. Removed the stem and put shrooms on smoker for about an hour or so gill side down. Dice the stems, onion, celery, whorsey sauce, salt and pepper, and some chefs shake. Got some bacon going in a pan while prepping. Add 2 Tbl butter to bacon grease and add ingreeds and saute. when all are done crumble up the bacon and add to mix. this is the stuffing.


add to smoker when stuffed.


about 15 min before serving top with mozzerella cheese.




thks for cking my pics!!!


----------



## ronp (Mar 22, 2009)

Super Man, they look great.


----------



## pignit (Mar 22, 2009)

*Shweeeeet!*


----------



## fire it up (Mar 22, 2009)

Oh man does that look good!  I LOVE mushrooms and have never tried them smoked.  After seeing this I really, really need to make some.  Stuffing mix sounds like a great mix, gonna use that when I try my first, though may go with portabellos since I don't think I can find any white buttons that big.  That was a nice find.
Question about the ports though, do you remove the gills or leave them in?  I know when grilling for sandwiches usually they don't get removed but due to the "earthy" flavor that so many people dislike about them would you recommend that for this recipe or with just other ones that you do?
I have no problem with the flavor but some family members don't care for it so wasn't sure how it was out of the smoker.
Again, looks awesome! points for that one


----------



## erain (Mar 22, 2009)

well, first off i would be the wrong person to answer that one, huge mushroom fans here, both boughten and wild harvested. its that earthy flavor along with the individual flavos of diffferent varieties which make them special. so with that said i have never remove the gills. as far as fnding the  big shroooms its just like looking for them in the woods, you gotta look and be patient and all of a sudden one day they are there. and when they are take advantage of them cause they will pro;y not be there the next!!! thks for the points and glad you enjoyed!!! hope you gain a creation from it!


----------



## DanMcG (Mar 22, 2009)

Man Erain they look great! I got to add that to the list.


----------



## bassman (Mar 22, 2009)

Looking good, erain.  Like you, I have trouble finding the really big mushrooms.  When I do find them, I load up.


----------



## rivet (Mar 22, 2009)

Fantastico!!


----------



## desertlites (Mar 22, 2009)

WOW!  looks good erain.


----------



## smokin for life (Mar 22, 2009)

Man you got me drooling. That looks so damn good. I've never tried mushrooms either but you can bet they'll be in there next time. Thank you for the idea.


----------

